
Google might be screwed - numair
https://medium.com/@numair/google-might-be-screwed-740023587cf4
======
lisivka
In my case, Google always shows sites located in Russia first (first 10
results are always in .ru), despite that I located in Ukraine, and write
queries in Ukrainian language, even lang:uk does not help, so I must restrict
results with site:ua. IMHO, Google just sold places on their first page, so
Google is not screwed and will never be.

